# What is the difference between these two?



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

I am considering my first .45 and have it narrowed to either a Springfield xd45 or one of 2 HK's

What I want to know is what is the difference between the USP 45 and the Standard HK45. Does the standard 45 have a 4" or 5" barrel. This will be used mostly for HD and when I do eventually move out of the wonderful state of MD back to good 'ol PA it will be a CCW for me. The USP is probably $100 more expensive than a regular 45. My local shop has a 45 compact listed for $1075. The Springfield they have is either $585 or $685 with or without night sights. That does sound a bit more expensive than I have been seeing online??? What do you guys think????


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The USP and USPc are what I would consider the standard or more accurately the older models. HK45 and HK45c are newer releases and similar to the P30 model but with side mounted safety's similar to the USP line. In my area $650 to $750 range for new USP's depending on features and $850's and up for the newer HK45 models. I can't comment on the features and benefits of the HK45 but have owned both the USP and USPc in 45 and would recommend the compact for carry purposes. Full sized USP is a very big gun.

$1075 for a USP or a USPc is to much but might be normal for the newer HK45c. HK makes some excellent products but if I'm going north of a grand for a handgun I'm looking at high end 1911's, custom Sig's, etc. Your prices on the XD line seem high to me (top end with night sights should be about $585) but again that is in my local area on the left coast not yours. I'm sure some one more familiar with both models will way in with better advice for you.


----------

